# Do female rabbits spray?



## TanishaEileen (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello! 

I am new to this forum and bunny ownership! I have two, Kali and Hera, and they were bonded when I first got them and still love each other of course, even if they don't see to like me to much yet! Kali is a bit more dominant though and will spray, especially my cat!! I thought this was a male thing! the people I got the bunnies from were sure they are both girls and I think they are old enough now that I would know if they weren't.

though honestly the lady I got them from was not 100 percent sure on their age. Kali is very territorial though and when I brought them home and started letting them out she would only do her business on the carpet that I had in front of their cage. She is constantly stomping her foot at my cat to, which is funny, but makes me wonder! 

Also Hera has sorta started nesting? she is bring allll the hay andwoodchips she can into her little sleeping area. The other day I looked in their and also noticed that she is pulling out her own fur as well and making a little bed. I've kinda read bunnies do that but still i'd like to know if all of this is normal! Please let me know and I would appreciate any advice! thank you


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 17, 2012)

Some females will spray. They don't seem to do it as much as males though. I did have one intact doe for a couple weeks and she did spray when she was near my other rabbits in that room (or who is also a female). It seemed to be more of a territorial thing.

Nesting can mean a false pregnancy. This is when she thinks she is pregnant and will nest and act pregnant but she is not pregnant, so there will not be any babies. Don't try to clean up the nest, she will probably destroy it when she is ready. 
If you have not had them that long, she could be pregnant. Rabbits are pregnant for around 31 days. So if there are no babies about 1 month after getting them, then she would not be pregnant. 

Getting them spayed would help with these behaviours. It does sound like they are hormonal, so they should be over 5-6 months as that is when they start to act like that. It can take a few weeks after spaying for these behaviours to stop.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jan 17, 2012)

:yeahthat:

My current doe will spray if she really feels so inclined. Not always..just once in a blue moon-little enough that you totally aren't expecting it, but often enough that you know it wasn't an accident. Silly bunny.


----------

